# Misc Canon 100IS shots and crops



## kamakiri (Nov 9, 2009)

100% crops:

Labrum/mouthparts:






*sigh* mite on eye:






Femoral brush






Mating Crinkle wing:






Click - full size






Click - full size






Click - full size

These are all with flash just to test the sharpness of the lens. I haven't really pushed the IS just yet.


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 10, 2009)

super sharp


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah. This is record photography at its best, though given that, I would try a layer mask to eliminate the background in those last pix.

I'd have loved to see you directing those last pix, Grant! "O.K. baby, that's great! Hold that intensity! Watch it though, babe, your butt is casting a shadow to the right, no, my right, stupid! Cut! Take five everybody. What's that E.Norm? Oh, sure. We need the fluffer, where's that fluffer?"


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 10, 2009)

Oops! Not good enough for a duplicate!


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 10, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. This is record photography at its best, though given that, I would try a layer mask to eliminate the background in those last pix.I'd have loved to see you directing those last pix, Grant! "O.K. baby, that's great! Hold that intensity! Watch it though, babe, your butt is casting a shadow to the right, no, my right, stupid! Cut! Take five everybody. What's that E.Norm? Oh, sure. We need the fluffer, where's that fluffer?"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have you bugged my bug room?   

:huh: Oh, and what's a 'fluffer'?


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 10, 2009)

More test shots from the same day...my new babies!






Click for larger

100% crop of above:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 11, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Have you bugged my bug room?
> 
> :huh: Oh, and what's a 'fluffer'?


Ah, how do I put this? Male stars like E. Norm sometimes begin to wilt after a long session in front of the hot studio lights. It is the function of the fluffer, almost always a young woman of impeccable taste, to repair their makeup and revive their drooping spirits.


----------



## ismart (Nov 11, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Ah, how do I put this? Male stars like E. Norm sometimes begin to wilt after a long session in front of the hot studio lights. It is the function of the fluffer, almost always a young woman of impeccable taste, to repair their makeup and revive their drooping spirits.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Phil, you seem to know a little to much about the bussiness! :lol: Fluffer has now been put on the top of my christmas list! :lol: 

Wow! Grant! Those pics are fantastic!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely awesome pics, Grant! I LOVE close-ups... and they're really sharp and beautiful.


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!

Phil, are you sure you're not in L.A.? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Nov 12, 2009)




----------

